# Voting Time, July 2015 Photo of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

See the pics  here. 

One vote per member and no voting for yourself. I'll leave the poll up for a week as usual. Good luck all!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - I do like see the pic HERE - a GREAT job as always !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Ein - I do like see the pic HERE - a GREAT job as always !!!!!!!!


yep, I like that too , good to see I've left the running of the forum in safe hands,


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

2 more days to get your vote in!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Big congrats to REM and PIKE for winning this months competition! Who could resist those floppy jowls and ears? Pure bliss.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I say - THANK YOU - PIKE not the best looking pup on the forum - Me not the best owner ! - when morning has broken - the ADVENTURE begins - the sun goes down - PIKE does - the time in between !!! is well SPENT !!!!!!!!! SIMPLE !!!!!!!!


----------

